# hurricane investing?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

so... what sectors / companies might BENEFIT from these hurricanes?
what are possibly good stocks or ETFs to place a few bets on now, to reap positive post-hurricane results?


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

I think OSB has already moved based on hurricane speculation.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Other building materials -- WEF, IFP.

Maybe buy some puts on insurance.


----------

